# cartel magnetic hunter rest how to setup



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

the magnet is there to act as a spring, so that when the arrow is fired, the magnet will pull the rest back to the ready position


----------



## vinfoto (Feb 23, 2010)

gridman said:


> the magnet is there to act as a spring, so that when the arrow is fired, the magnet will pull the rest back to the ready position


Ok that i understand but when i fire a arrow the rest does not move...of maybe just a little


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

is it maybe too tight, like a screw or something holding it back??


----------

